# Sponge instead of sanding



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a sponge on drywall mud so there is not as much sanding? I always subed out my drywall in the past but everyone is busy and I need to get a small job done.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I usually sand the first coat and wet sand (sponge) the rest.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, I used to be a big proponent of the sponge, but after years of being okay at mudding, my skills moved up to alright and now I am able to avoid most sanding/sponging on the 1st and 2nd coats and just sand the final.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you wait for the mud to stiffen before you wet sponge?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Right on Mike, and then it's just feathering the edges since rest is good to go:thumbsup: 

Normally on a repair if I have to sponge sand, I wait until the mud is set up stiff enough that you dont "pull it" or leave divits but it still wet enough the sponge will actually "scrub off" a thin layer. I've never tried to sponge dried mud, but cant see that getting anywhere very fast


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I've tried the sponge way a few times but find it removes too much to fast. I'm sure it's the way I am going about it. Do you use any special sponge? I have always waited for the mud to be completely dry before trying it.
I too have become pretty good at application so sanding is just like IHI said just feathering the edges. But wet would be nice to master for the mess alone.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I use the same "tight pore" sponge for drywall sanding as I do for cleaning up grout lines. Never tried anything else since i've had these sponges in the trucks for years so cant say if larger pore sponges are any more effeicent.

Reflecting back I dont do the entire sanding jobs with the sponge, only patch jobs-if it's a typical room addition/remodel I just do the 3 coats like normal and sand the last coat to finish/blend edges. Typical sponge jobs are small areas that I use the spnge to rid the area of the build up or low spots/pock marks then if needed, depending on existing wall finish, may hook up the vacuum hand sander to the shop vac to do a more through sanding...like if existing is smooth surface and I need an absolutely perfect substrate.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I wet sand any job where I want to keep the mess to a minimum. I find it easier to do 4 to 5 very thin coats (rather than 3 coats when dry sanding) then use a wet rag after the last coat dries completely.


----------

